# Question about composition music



## nader

Hello I'm new in this site and thankyou for who designed it
I'm playing classic guitar and I'm working to compose a piece music
but I found hard because I dont know about the basic of composition music 
I have been composing my piece ,just melody tune and I want to complete with harmony 
I dont know how to explain what I mean but I'll try 
More clearly: if you hear the piece music - Romance for composer Anonnym - you can hear 
4 strings and the melody strings is E 1st and other is like harmony or ATTENDANT sound 
may be there are many mistakes in my explanation ,but my education music is very little 
and thankyou for all


----------



## Daniel

You have a melody and don't know how to harmonize? Difficult to explain in a thread. It would be easier if you could write down the notes, (scan it) and attach it here or send it to my e-mail, so that we all can see what you mean exactly. What style has the piece (important for harmonies).

Greetings, 
Daniel


----------



## Edward Elgar

My advice is mess around on a piano with your theme and see what sounds best. The most important thing to have when you're composing is a love of music and a love for yourself!


----------

